

Squarespace Developer Platform Beta - arc
http://developers.squarespace.com/
Squarespace's developer platform is now in beta, featuring Git and SFTP access, total template code control, less.css on the server, JSON behind every URL, and more.<p>http://blog.squarespace.com/developer-platform-beta<p>Developers also get an infinite trial (free until you publish).
======
7beersonthewall
Very cool! Can't wait to play with it. Been a fan of Squarespace for years.

